# the scythes of the imperium chronicles



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Chapter master Eric Jannus of the scythes of the imperium reaped four more cultists lives with one single swing of his manreaper, in his terminator armour and covered in black robes, his red bionic eyes glowing in the shadows of his hood. he had deployed his first, second and sixth companies to the desert world of aplhru when a chaos cult had been discovered. Cheif librarian Antheo looked a cultist in the eyes and the man began to claw at his skin, hs eyes bleeding as he writhed in agony, behind him came squad Titus of the second company and combat squad Julius. 

Captain Aurelius of the second company fired his bolter into the chest of a khornite cultist who had tried to cleave him apart, his command squad stood around him, guns blazing as hordes of the cultists charged them, aurelius clipped his bolter onto his side and drew his chainsword, he jumped forward and beheaded another cultist, a hot spray of blood covering his face, three more cultists charged forward and he prepared to kill them when his companies apothecary, Varvus charged forward and put a boltround into each one.

Veteran sergeant Titus impaled a man on his lightining claw and pulled upwards, the cultist tried to scream but found his throat torn by titus's middle claw, titus crushed anothers head with his free hand, blood oozing between his fingers. 

Brother sergeant Julius snarled as a cultists powersword drove deep into his midriff, he grabbed the mans hand and yanked, there was a sickening pop as the mans arm below the elbow ripped out, Julius's armour became slick with the mans blood he punched the man square in the nose, the cultists head caved in as the full force of a astartes hit it, Julius grabbed the sword and with a squirt of blood ripped it out.

more will follow


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

High above aplhru the scythes of the imperium battlebarge, _Wrath_ duelled with a small chaos ship of unknown class. then in a bright blue flash the strike cruisers, _Vengeance_ and the _Justice_ ripped out of the warp, guns blazing, the small chaos ship convulsed and exploded outwards, the _Justice_ was caught in the blast, its lights flickered on and off before dieing. Onboard the _Justice_ assualt captain Ezra snarled at the bridge crew saying "get main power back on line now........order the eigth to board the drop pods" he spun on his heel knowing the chapter serfs on the bridge were already working on it, the bridge doors opened with a hiss and he stepped out into a large open area, he walked across a walkway and looked over the edge, down below, about ten metres away two of his assault squads were getting geared up, he noticed the familiar sight of veteran sgt Valeri, his old friend was busy barking orders to the assembled squads. 

Onboard the _Vengeance_ captain Prudi of the fifth company marched along the embarkation deck, his mighty dreadnaught form dwarfed any other marine onboard, he spun his giant powerclaw, his inbuilt heavy bolter came to life as he watched each of his squad board thunderhawks, he himself boarded one as the firsts engines flared up.

The _Justice_ rocked as ten drop pods flung from its belly, Ezra looked around the red lit interior of his drop pod at the men of his command squad, brother Praxus, his powersword crackling, brother Gerimiah, carrying the company standard, apothecary Benvicto, brother Mikhail as always was checking his ornate bolter and finally honoured brother Lejik who was checking his jump pack. 

As soon as the drop pods of the assault company had left the _Justice_ Prudi had given the order for his thunderhawks to launch, four of the bulky troop ships had shot from the _Vengeance_ closley followed by by several deathwind class drop pods which would provide support for the ground forces.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Good stuff as usual dark
though it needs a little basic editting
couple of small mistakes that u will notice if u read it now
other than that its great
look forward to reading more


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

This is some seriously good fluff Dark Angel, here have some rep.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The relief force consisting of the fifth and eigth companies landed on aplrhu, led by assault captain ezra the assault squads of the eigth bounded outwards from behind large cultist army, meanwhile the thunderhawks containing the fifth hovered above them, prudi jumped out of his thunderhawk, his imense bulk crushing a score of slaaneshi cultists who screamed in orgasmic pleasure as they we crushed, his heavy bolter began to reap the lives of cultists.

Aurelius watched in shock as more purple armoured marines from his chapter arrived, he imeadiatly recoqnised the assault veterans of the eigth company and the siege masters of the fifth, he shouted "come on second lets show these dogs how we do it!" over the squad wide comms, his men roared in approval and pushed forwards into the tide of cultists, the was a loud noise as one hundred marines cut through them, Aurelius beheaded a nurgulite cultist who seemed to have been a pile of rotting flesh and bones.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Its looking good, but like deathbringer said there are some mistakes here and there (for example ships coming "guns blazing" outta the Warp). Good start and I'd like to see more!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

more is coming xia dont worry about that.


----------

